# Feral Cats Targeting Reptiles



## Tinky (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-...g-reptiles-in-kakadu-national-park-nt/7273892


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 24, 2016)

Studies into their impact are useless , cats found in a national parks especially should be exterminated . 

BTW feral cats' impact on reptiles (and other native animals) is the tip of the iceberg as there are many more pet cats who are allowed to roam in an unrestricted manner day and night by their owners who couldn't care less what their cat/s do or get up to.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 24, 2016)

Yay! We haven't had the cat debate in at least two days!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 25, 2016)

Really? If people want to look at a debate, search up cat in our forums and literally the first three will be heated arguments. Let's not ruin the "new" APS with more fighting!


----------



## Iguana (Mar 25, 2016)

Have to agree with Herpo and PythonLegs, on the short time I've been apart of these forums, it seems almost everyone's favorite topic to debate is the cat issue. In fact the last thread on this topic got closed shortly after 30 posts and many arguments from my memory.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 25, 2016)

It beats jags that's for sure


----------

